# Epic Pass Refund



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

They already announced their refund plans. From what I remember its just going to be for advance day tickets already purchased.

Epic pass is nada.

The fact that the season was past the half way point, Imo, I highly doubt any form of reimbursement will be given. 

I think the best case would be a partial discount on next seasons pass.

Tbh, I'm not even hoping for any discount. My fingers are only crossed for the season to actually open when it's supposed to next season. If that happens, I'll be happy.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

You can always join this the class action lawsuit that is certain to go nowhere.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty sure closure due to a Pandemic is going to be next to impossible to win in court. The best I can see is they maybe offer something like 15% off next year if you are a current holder. Economically they may need to do something to sell the numbers they want given the state of the economy.

A friend at work dropped $100k on Everest this year. Got canceled about 2 weeks prior to leaving. He could have either gotten $40k back or just have to pay another $60k to try next year. He's trying next year. Almost no form of trip insurance covers pandemics, so I'm guessing, in general, you can expect nothing and no court will likely help


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Seriously I don't see why people are trying to get season pass money back when they've only lost the tail end. A discount for the next season would be a nice response though.

I'm potentially facing missing a whole season in NZ as our mountains have no overseas seasonal workers flying in this year to run the resorts even if we do open for business.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> Seriously I don't see why people are trying to get season pass money back when they've only lost the tail end. A discount for the next season would be a nice response though.
> 
> I'm potentially facing missing a whole season in NZ as our mountains have no overseas seasonal workers flying in this year to run the resorts even if we do open for business.


Something I've always wondered... in NZ and Oz, do all the lifties have North American accents?


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

f00bar said:


> Pretty sure closure due to a Pandemic is going to be next to impossible to win in court. The best I can see is they maybe offer something like 15% off next year if you are a current holder. Economically they may need to do something to sell the numbers they want given the state of the economy.
> 
> A friend at work dropped $100k on Everest this year. Got canceled about 2 weeks prior to leaving. He could have either gotten $40k back or just have to pay another $60k to try next year. He's trying next year. Almost no form of trip insurance covers pandemics, so I'm guessing, in general, you can expect nothing and no court will likely help


That and Vail can likely out-lawyer the shit of this cash grab lawsuit. This firm is going all in, even running sponsored FB posts. Anyone who signs on this this is pathetic: “hey, let’s try and shipwreck a large corporation that gives me a mega deal on a mega pass so that I can get a $40 settlement and further drive up the cost of epic passes.” Great strategy.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Something I've always wondered... in NZ and Oz, do all the lifties have North American accents?


A lot of European accents actually  But yes there would be some from North America!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Had a guy argue with me about this. Dude lives here, I got 55 days at Copper on my pass, 2 days at Steamboat. IKON pass was paid for after November honestly. Got 30 something days on my A Basin pass. That thing was paid for by the end of October. I don't see how you can sit there and bitch you didn't get your days unless you literally were coming for Spring Break. 

There's a lawsuit against IKON/Alterra from a guy in WA that claimed they cost him thousands of dollars not being able to go to Crystal. He had gotten six days in already. His pass was paid for, he snoozed he and he lost. 

I look at a pandemic like I do mangling yourself early spring. Even if you had pass insurance they're going to look at the insurance vs the days you went and say "well gee sir, it looks like you went 13 times and we're at day 95 of the season, sorry we can't help you. " Does it suck, certainly does I would have clocked probably another 60ish days, but hey shit happens and you have to move on with it. 2 seasons ago blew my knee out with only 67 days in, super pissed about it because that spring we got pummeled, but you know what? Such is life. At this point I'm like many others hoping we have a season this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep in mind, given what is being said about Covid, next season has a good chance of delayed openings. Like not until 21. There is also a chance that the entire season is not going to happen for most areas. I already know of a couple that are modeling the possibility that they will not be able to operate until the 21-22 season. Worst case scenario. I think the reality is you are going to see limits on visitors per day. X number of vehicles in the parking lot, or X number of ticket scans per day. Probably something like only one person on a chairlift at time. Stuff like that. If there is a resurgence in the Fall like predicted, you can bet on on the delayed start scenario. It is most likely going to be way different regardless.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Purgatory just sent out an update. They said that if there is a window of time that they are allowed to reopen and there is enough snow left to ski on in any capacity, they will reopen this season. They also said that 1% of the 2021 season passes will go to Local businesses impacted by Covid 19, beneficiaries to be named at a later date.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Expecting a refund is a waste of time in my opinion. A discount on renewing our passes early seems like a smart business idea however i'm also not holding my breath for that.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not holding my breath either. Vail likes their money. I'm glad I milked my pass for all I could this season. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I look at a pandemic like I do mangling yourself early spring.


I've been trying to be grateful that I'm not hurt. This is just like when you can't ride due to an injury, so I'm happy I don't have any new hardware in my body right now.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m just glad I have a split and the snow is plentiful here


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Governor of CO giving press conference now- announcing Eagle County (where Vail & Beaver Creek are) wants to re-open. The county, not the ski areas

The big news: everyone who had an epic pass gets 2 free weeks in a timeshare at Vail next season, all expenses paid.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

deagol said:


> Governor of CO giving press conference now- announcing Eagle County (where Vail & Beaver Creek are) wants to re-open. The county, not the ski areas
> 
> The big news: everyone who had an epic pass gets 2 free weeks in a timeshare at Vail next season, all expenses paid.


That serious about the time share stay? Have a link?


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Jokes or what?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That serious about the time share stay? Have a link?


All you have to do is listen to their pitch and you can ski the rest of your time there.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Purgatory/Mtn Capital Partners (includes AZ snow bowl and some other SW resorts) just released their pass details. No price increase for 20/21, free season pass insurance (this has cost money in the past) and a 100 day season guarantee. 

Looks like they are mainly offering the free insurance in the event that the season is cancelled but that of course covers you for other circumstances as well. That would seem to be a big financial risk if in fact you had to refund all of your season pass holders.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

double post


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That serious about the time share stay? Have a link?


No, totally joking about that.
Sorry, I have not been logging in very frequently recently during this whole pandemic thing. I thought that statement's sarcasm would come oozing through (about the free 2 weeks). 

I will add my voice to those who say Vail will likely do nothing, except maybe offering a small discount for renewing next year.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

The owners of Silverton get a lot of shit from locals for being dicks about a lot things and, as a local, it’s often easy to feel like they don’t really give a shit about you if you are using your pass privileges at all in favor of people who are spending $$$ on heli drops, BUT, they just announced that they are rolling over the 2020 Spring Unguided passes into 2021. I did not expect that.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

poser said:


> Purgatory/Mtn Capital Partners (includes AZ snow bowl and some other SW resorts) just released their pass details. No price increase for 20/21, free season pass insurance (this has cost money in the past) and a 100 day season guarantee.
> 
> Looks like they are mainly offering the free insurance in the event that the season is cancelled but that of course covers you for other circumstances as well. That would seem to be a big financial risk if in fact you had to refund all of your season pass holders.


But also the insurance covers them from having to deal with people should anything happen...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

deagol said:


> No, totally joking about that.
> Sorry, I have not been logging in very frequently recently during this whole pandemic thing. I thought that statement's sarcasm would come oozing through (about the free 2 weeks).
> 
> I will add my voice to those who say Vail will likely do nothing, except maybe offering a small discount for renewing next year.


This just oozes something they would actually do. Grand Timber was doing similar stuff like that 10 years ago so had to ask.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Overall this is going to hurt season tick sales big time. The best prices are usually pre labor day. I think a lot of people are going to hold off on the investment either because they don't have the money or don't want to chance the second arrival come next January. I think you'll likely see Summer ticket prices through the Fall at the very least which isn't a bad thing. But it will be a pretty good indication of a scared industry for the not so short term.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This just oozes something they would actually do. Grand Timber was doing similar stuff like that 10 years ago so had to ask.


damn, well in that case, fingers crossed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Overall this is going to hurt season tick sales big time. The best prices are usually pre labor day. I think a lot of people are going to hold off on the investment either because they don't have the money or don't want to chance the second arrival come next January. I think you'll likely see Summer ticket prices through the Fall at the very least which isn't a bad thing. But it will be a pretty good indication of a scared industry for the not so short term.


This is probably the most realistic representation of pass sale prices going forward. They say May 27th or whatever, but I bet they extend the sale right before then. That will tell us if people are buying or not.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This just oozes something they would actually do. Grand Timber was doing similar stuff like that 10 years ago so had to ask.


Yeah i def thought he was serious too, they can afford it the rich motherfuckers lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Overall this is going to hurt season tick sales big time. The best prices are usually pre labor day. I think a lot of people are going to hold off on the investment either because they don't have the money or don't want to chance the second arrival come next January. I think you'll likely see Summer ticket prices through the Fall at the very least which isn't a bad thing. But it will be a pretty good indication of a scared industry for the not so short term.


I've already bought my Cypress pass for next year. I tend to trust them more because a couple of years ago when we had a DISASTROUS season, they gave pass-holders 80% off the next year.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

Having had my Whistler trip written off I am now considering a season pass for next year (I originally bought a earlybird lift ticket and then learnt about how cheap a season pass works out!). But with all the jitters about opening or not and the whole 'non-refundable' thing I am nervous to take the plunge.

For me it would be a one holiday affair. So if got two trips (say Nov and then March) of 14 days riding then I'd be happy with that.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I would wait till October to see where we are at before committing, Im like 99 pecent sure im renewing my epic for next season, but still gonna wait until October before paying for it, just in case theres a round 2 of the rona


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

16gkid said:


> I would wait till October to see where we are at before committing, Im like 99 pecent sure im renewing my epic for next season, but still gonna wait until October before paying for it, just in case theres a round 2 of the rona


Is there not a cut off date to buy it? I understand you can only buy before the season. So I'm guessing there is a particular deadline date in November?

One thing about my return from snowboard exile is that all this talk is making want to go boarding... now!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Lamedog said:


> Is there not a cut off date to buy it? I understand you can only buy before the season. So I'm guessing there is a particular deadline date in November?
> 
> One thing about my return from snowboard exile is that all this talk is making want to go boarding... now!


There is, right around October, you will pay probably 20-40 dollars more but in these conditions, I think it's worth it, also maybe if the renewal numbers are low they will be forced to offer some sort of discount


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Haven't you heard? Covid is gonna come down twice as hard next winter! But nah you should be fine even with an Epic Passif you buy now and they cancel the season before it even starts they'll refund your money. The lawsuits would be astronomical to the point that even vail couldn't buy their way out. To be honest though the longer you wait the better chances are of a discount being added. Mt Hood Meadows tried to steamroll everyone in to buying a new pass for next season right when the mountain shut down by giving them a month cutoff date to get a discount. Now after all the complaints the new policy is discounted pass until November plus free buddy tickets and more. I doubt Epic gets sucked in to that kind of territory but I wouldn't rush to purchase a pass until the day before prices are set to go up.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Vail responded, very cool Vail Resorts Provides Update on Season Pass Plans for the 2020/2021 North American Ski Season


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That was way more than I was expecting! I was pretty sure we weren't going to get anything out of them.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

WigMar said:


> That was way more than I was expecting! I was pretty sure we weren't going to get anything out of them.


Yep I expected nothing, 20 percent off is pretty sweet, enough to keep me from switching to ikon


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's actually the best case scenario. Been looking it over right now. Roughly if you actually rode more than 5 days on a full Epic though you're looking at 783.20 as your price. I'm digging through their pass insurance as they're offering it free and it looks pretty solid.


----------

